
Screenshots from developers: 2002 vs. 2015 - quantisan
https://anders.unix.se/2015/12/10/screenshots-from-developers--2002-vs.-2015/
======
necessity
Finally someone using a tiling window manager! I don't know how the stacking
folk survive, look at the insane amount of windows just floating around.

~~~
anotherevan
I like the concept of tiling managers, but find the implementation lacking.
Touting being entirely keyboard driven and configured by learning what to edit
in some text configuration file seems like an anti-feature to me in a GUI
management system.

I want to be able to drag the windows around to rearrange things with my
mouse, not have to remember or look up keyboard shortcuts. The model of
dragging things around with a mouse is intuitive and simple. Sure, have the
keyboard shortcuts as well, but give us both! If I wanted to have to look up
the documentation every time I need to perform the simplest operation with my
software tools, I’d use git.

I would love to see some sort of tiling layout manager you could run on top of
KDE. (Heresy, I know.)

~~~
necessity
>I want to be able to drag the windows around to rearrange things with my
mouse

The whole point of a tilling window manager is letting the WM do that for you
automatically. I use xmonad, you can use the mouse to select windows and even
drag them around (though the combination of floating and tilled windows is
ugly and unproductive). You have to configure everything from a text file with
comments, but how is that any different from a GUI with labels and input
boxes? It shouldn't take you more than a few days to get used to the shortcuts
or define your own. Doing everything from the keyboard greatly improves
productivity if you also use vim/emacs or other keyboard-driven text editor
for work + the shell.

------
plg
Warren Toomey: "my mail is stored locally, not on someone else's server"

What does this mean exactly? Is his machine a mail server?

I used to know an engineer/scientists who only used a single laptop (linux)
and it acted as his mail server. When he travelled he used dyndns (or some
such thing) so that delayed mail would be delivered to his laptop. Could never
get a straight answer about whether this worked all the time or not (whether
he ended up missing emails).

~~~
maaaats
Some mail protocols (and clients if you want to) delete the mail on the server
when downloaded to the client.

~~~
plg
ah like POP?

but presumably the server could unbeknownst to the user, still keep copies of
all incoming emails right?

~~~
jonsen
So could any transit server.

------
hengheng
I don't do a whole lot of software (got caught up on the hardware side of
things), but one thing I'm noticing is that nobody makes extensive use of
"advanced" IDE features as in eclipse or visual Studio.

Is this personal taste, or has it to do with the scope of the projects these
guys are working on?

~~~
detaro
The selection of people certainly makes it less likely that they use IDEs that
look like Eclipse or VS. But the editor windows you are seeing may look plain,
but I bet most of them have quite fancy features set up, that do a lot of
"IDE"-stuff.

~~~
shoover
Yeah, it would be interesting to see how Bram gets around the vim source code,
for example.

------
kozukumi
Pretty much what you expect from such people. Not very customised and quite
boring. A long time ago I used to "rice" my dev machine. I customised
_everything_ but these days I work with mostly the defaults with a few changes
such as font and colour scheme. A terminal, code editor and doc browser
(usually a terminal or browser) is all I really need. Oh and a decent music
player (Winamp for me, it still kicks the llamas ass).

~~~
caseysoftware
I'd wager it's super customized behind the scenes, just not in ways that we'd
see from a screenshot. Watch any of them work for five minutes and it'd be
obvious.

~~~
kozukumi
I am not so sure. I have met a few famous developers and I used to be
surprised just how "boring" their setups were. Rob Pike was the only person
who seemed to _really_ configure his environment. A lot of old school devs
just continue to use the command line in whatever form it is available. Even
to the point that some just used cmd rather than bother with things like
Cygwin.

I was surprised to see Bjarne using a standard Windows XP machine. Not sure if
he used Visual Studio or what but he didn't do anything special as far as I
could tell.

Then of course you have RMS who still lives in the 1970s :)

Edit: Like I said in my previous post I quite like using whatever the default
is. A few changes here and there but on the whole it is much easier to move
around if you just learn to work with whatever it comes with.

------
soared
> Richard Stallman (2002) I don’t know how to make a screenshot, because I
> normally use my computer in text-mode. I have X and GNOME installed, but I
> use them only occasionally.

Does anyone else find this quote completely absurd? What a ridiculous
disconnect from modern computing, even in 2002, to use text-mode.

~~~
gnarbarian
Stallman has always been pretty anachronistic. Sometimes I think he's trolling
us: [http://lwn.net/Articles/262570/](http://lwn.net/Articles/262570/)

"For personal reasons, I do not browse the web from my computer. (I also have
not net connection much of the time.) To look at page I send mail to a demon
which runs wget and mails the page back to me. It is very efficient use of my
time, but it is slow in real time."

~~~
myle
That's actually a pretty awesome idea against impulsive browsing. The most
frequent kind of browsing.

~~~
gnarbarian
Here's Stallman showing another awesome means of self sustinence:

[https://youtu.be/I25UeVXrEHQ](https://youtu.be/I25UeVXrEHQ)

------
danvk
4/6 developers describe their desktops as "boring".

~~~
creshal
And that's good, a desktop shouldn't distract from its contents.

------
djsumdog
Only one of then uses a tiling window manager today (although many of them
look like they arrange things in tiles anyway)

~~~
tormeh
I personally can't get used to tiling wm's, but I use Unity's aerosnap-like
all the time. It's either full-screen (I have two screens and the more screens
you have the more often you can go full screen) or aerosnap. I rarely have
random size windows around. I don't have OCD by any measure, but random size
windows on top of each other just annoys me.

~~~
Tharkun
I use awesomewm, which is, well, awesome. Each of my workspaces has a
preconfigured layout: floating for browser, auto tiling for terminals, etc.

~~~
hackeraccount
Awesome is the bomb.

------
shoover
For Stallman's case, surely there is an emacs command to copy the the whole
frame, mode line and all, to text for pasting into a mail buffer.

But seriously, it does make me wonder how much of the vast system he retains
and uses. Using it for a decade, myself, (certainly not working ON it or
understanding the internals) I learn new parts every month but forget a lot,
too.

~~~
yourapostasy
There is [1]. I'd like to find a package that saves the layout in a form that
regenerates the screenshot in a terminal when you cat the text file it
outputs.

[1]
[http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/ScreenShot](http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/ScreenShot)

------
eridal
I am liking to open the images go full-screen .. to feel seeing at their
machines

you can see how all they --or we?-- moved from 4:3 to 16:9

------
Thiz
I believe my only change has been from Notepad2 to Sublime and from Firefox to
Safari.

------
bl4ckdu5t
Stallman ........ yes! I'm searching for the screenshot tool

------
Hello71
previously:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query="unix.se"&dateRange=all](https://hn.algolia.com/?query="unix.se"&dateRange=all)

notably:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10469824](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10469824)

~~~
fs111
Nope, this is the follow-up of that first article.

------
myg204
So Kernighan uses the sam editor, classic.

------
fs111
I submitted that 3 day ago and it was not met with interest. hn is a strange
place some times.

~~~
pkofod
Don't worry they're only internet points :)

~~~
fs111
true, but Anders, the guy who wrote the post said to me: "here submit it, for
some shiny, shiny points" :-)

~~~
pkofod
Now I feel much sadness indeed.

